# Who is your celebrity crush?



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*Three of my celebrity crushes are:*

*Brad Pitt*









*David Boreanaz*









*Enrique Iglesias*









_*
Vianka Van Bokkem*_


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Sooo many.  

For starters:  

Jake Gyllenhaal
LL Cool J
Johnny Depp
John Cusack
Jensen Ackles

Okay, what's with the all the Js? - my OH's name begins with J too.  Freaky.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Sooo many.
> 
> For starters:
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, I did not include Jensen Ackles! *shame on me*    - Very explosive crushes Claire!


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I guess I am going to show my age again....

Ed Harris
Sam Elliot
Liam Neeson

Diane


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Liam Neeson is lovely.  

For shame, Vianka, for shame!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Liam Neeson is lovely.
> 
> For shame, Vianka, for shame!


       - Claire I forgot to tell you how much I like your new book cover "Thirst" (I like the other two covers too)


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a couple crush:  Angelina and Brad.  Sorry Jennifer.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> - Claire I forgot to tell you how much I like your new book's cover "Thirst" (I like the other two covers too)


Aw, thank you.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Gerard Butler.  It's the Scottish accent that snags me.  Really.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ryan Reynolds is #1 and Gerard Butler is a very close 2nd!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

kjn33 said:


> Ryan Reynolds is #1 and Gerard Butler is a very close 2nd!


*These pictures are for you and Gemini! I loved Ryan Reynolds in the "Proposal" movie. *



















*
Vianka Van Bokkem*


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

tsilver said:


> I have a couple crush: Angelina and Brad. Sorry Jennifer.


*Enjoy!*










*Vianka Van Bokkem *


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Sam Elliot, Al Pacino, and the benadryl is kicking in so very little else is coming to mind.  I almost wrote "the devil" instead of Al Pacino because that was all I could remember.  And I have (unwisely) had sex before with people... who just sounded like Sam Elliot but turned out to be not at all the sort of man that would appeal to me afterwards.  Ah well, they all have to have some advantage, I guess.  

I would say Johnny Depp but really, well no... hm.  Lately I haven't been able to watch just anything with him in it, it needs to be worth watching in and of itself.  Sweeney Todd was utterly craptastical and the pirate gig is getting a wee bit worn out.

The movie, The Duchess (is that it... I forget) completely ruined Liam Neeson for me.  I could cheerfully suggest that his lovely wife needed to have poisoned the man's dogs in the movie, and that I would do so if I were in such a position, and do it with glee.  My husband doesn't discuss that movie with me anymore.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I like brawny guys: The Rock, Hulk Hogan and Lou Ferrigno are among the sexiest men alive. Then there are my sports heroes: Larry Fitzgerald, Kurt Warner, and Michael Jordan. I guess you can call the first set sports heroes too, since that's where they all got their start.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Sean Connery (way too old for me, but boy that guy has been, and still is, yummy at all ages!!!)
Keanu Reaves
Hugh Jackman
Michael Vartan


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Interesting that there are no guys posting. Probably because we have crushes on 90% of all female celebrities. Or maybe that's just me... 

On a related note, though, my wife gets all atwitter every time Gerard Butler comes on the screen. So I found this pic and sent it to her. (Please don't shoot the messenger.)


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

Sean Connery
Pierce Brosnan
Daniel Craig

Probably I should lay off the Bond movies for a while...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tall, dark, and brawny works for me.
Adrian Paul ( Highlander years YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM)
David Boreanaz
Younger Sean Connery (ok.. current Sean too, that voice.. shiver) (


Spoiler



NOT ZARDOZ Sean though


)


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Wil Wheaton










and the late Heath Ledger


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Rebecca De Mornay
Heather Graham
Scarlett Johansson
Michelle Monaghan
Amy Smart


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sam Eliott has been #1 on my "Free One Night Cheat on DH if you ever get the chance" list.

#2 is Shamar Moore.

Of course there is the whole "Hugh, Hugh, Hugh" thread!

Excellent images with which to start the day (heavy sigh and drool).


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Amity Shlaes
Cleopatra
Clementine Churchill


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

gajitldy said:


> Well I guess I am going to show my age again....
> 
> Ed Harris
> Sam Elliot
> ...


 Sorry...you can have the others...  j/k


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Definately Sam Elliot.  He's been my celeb crush for decades!  Also (but on a slightly lesser scale):

Gabriel Byrne
Keanu Reeves
Ed Harris


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Karl Urban (from Lord of the Rings, RED, Pathfinders, Star Trek)


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Only really ever had one:

Emma Peel (aka Diana Rigg).


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ahh Vianka, i know lots of people who love all 3 of your original choices, me, i never understood the whole Brad Pitt thing, i dont find him attractive at all. Although i do love Brangelina. 

There is a British actor called Richard Armitage who i adore and think he's just lovely. I suggest people Google him to understand lol


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Your mention of Karl Urban reminded me about Keith Urban! I'm not that into country music, but I could listen to (and look at) this guy all day long.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> On a related note, though, my wife gets all atwitter every time Gerard Butler comes on the screen. So I found this pic and sent it to her. (Please don't shoot the messenger.)


No, really, he could recite Dr. Seuss all day long and I'd be mesmerized by the brogue. But here he is looking more svelte, with Jennifer Aniston on his arm - for you fellows:










Not sure if they're still a couple or not, but they make a handsome pair. She would probably be my husband's celeb crush. Or Julia Roberts.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> John Cusack


OMG--I've had a thing for Cusack since I first saw him back when I was grad school, and we were both a whole lot younger. I also get a kick out of his sister Joan...um, as an actress, that is, not a crush.

--Maria


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmm, never was that much into Rhianna until I saw her performances on the final of X-Factor..... <3

I also have a real soft spot for Elena (sp?) in Vampire Diaries - she's a hottie


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

meromana said:


> OMG--I've had a thing for Cusack since I first saw him back when I was grad school, and we were both a whole lot younger. I also get a kick out of his sister Joan...um, as an actress, that is, not a crush.
> 
> --Maria


I'll watch anything either of them are in. I like them both too. In very different ways, but still. 

Big thumbs up for Gabriel Byrne, Heath Ledger and especially Sean Connery.

Some people mentioned liking couples, I have a thing for a bromance or two. Chris Pine & Zachary Quinto in particular 

ETA: I don't get the Brad Pitt obsession though. I find him repulsive.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Having just watched Lord of the Rings, Orlando Bloom. He makes such an awesome elf! Not a bad Pirate either.
And I almost hate to say it but Taylor Lautner (Jacob Black in the _Twilight Saga_).


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

caracara said:


> Having just watched Lord of the Rings, Orlando Bloom. He makes such an awesome elf! Not a bad Pirate either.


(*thunks self on forehead*) Oooohhh... him, too!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Ahh Vianka, i know lots of people who love all 3 of your original choices, me, i never understood the whole Brad Pitt thing, i dont find him attractive at all. Although i do love Brangelina.
> 
> There is a British actor called Richard Armitage who i adore and think he's just lovely. I suggest people Google him to understand lol


       

*Richard Armitage is very handsome! Thank's for the tip * 










_*Vianka Van Bokkem*_


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

caracara said:


> Having just watched Lord of the Rings, Orlando Bloom. He makes such an awesome elf! Not a bad Pirate either.
> And I almost hate to say it but Taylor Lautner (Jacob Black in the _Twilight Saga_).


*I live a couple of hours away from where Taylor was born in Michigan!*










*Vianka Van Bokkem*


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yay thanks for posting his picture! He's a beautiful man  

Edit, i mean RA, not the Twilight guy. I'm team Edward anyway. 

(did i just admit to that out loud?  )


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Yay thanks for posting his picture! He's a beautiful man
> 
> Edit, i mean RA, not the Twilight guy. I'm team Edward anyway.
> 
> (did i just admit to that out loud? )


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Jonathan Rhys Meyers
Alexander Wang
Brad Pitt (Fight Club + Meet Joe Black!)
Adriana Lima
Natalia Vodianova


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Nobody's gonna mention poor Abe Vigoda?


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Something rather profound just struck me. A Celebrity Crush from the perspective of some cannibals deep in the Amazon means something entirely different. 

Sorry, sorry! I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

One of this Friesian horse's relatives (real name Othello) who played the steed Goliath in "Ladyhawke". I've been swooning over this horse since 1985.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

D.A. Boulter said:


> Only really ever had one:
> 
> Emma Peel (aka Diana Rigg).


She was very high on my list way back in the day when "The Avengers" was one of my favorite shows. I'm not sure there's any particular lady that is "the one" for me these days, though if I watch any of the "Mummy" movies, I find Rachel Weisz incredibly irresistible, though on interview shows and such she hasn't bowled me over as much.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Newly Single...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

cc84 said:


> I'm team Edward anyway.
> (did i just admit to that out loud? )


My 16 yo DD says it's OK to be Team Edward as long as you mean


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so glad that none of you have mentioned Jon Stewart, because he is MINE, ALL MINE!!!!!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Newly Single...


Nom!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> My 16 yo DD says it's OK to be Team Edward as long as you mean


Ahh good old Mr Scissorhands  Johnny Depp is the coolest man alive i reckon.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Used to be Gillian Anderson, now its Karen Gillan.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, I like Karl Urban and Armitage too. Oh, and David Wenham too.

Love Sam Elliott, which reminds me, it's almost time to watch Prancer again.

One of my "strange" crushes is Stellan Skarsgård.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Alison Brie (owns my soul...)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Alison Brie (owns my soul...)


Love her on Community.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Monique said:


> Love her on Community.


YES

I'm convinced Community isn't a show, just a game of waiting for her to show up on the screen. She is so talented. Also, Jeff annoys the heck out of me. Half the time I just wish he would shut up. You know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Sometimes I love Jeff and sometimes I hate him. Abed and Troy are my faves.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not read through this thread but I bet no one has mentioned mine. Ricky Gervais!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

_*Misha Collins (Castiel from Supernatural)*_










_*Vianka Van Bokkem *_


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Newly Single...


Good Lord in Heaven, isn't he delish!!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I say the horse beats all of them. Won't break your heart as much, either.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> _*Misha Collins (Castiel from Supernatural)*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Approves* 



terryr said:


> I say the horse beats all of them. Won't break your heart as much, either.


It is a beautiful horse but I'll never be close enough to a celeb for them to break my heart.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Monique said:


> Oh, I like Karl Urban and Armitage too. Oh, and David Wenham too.
> 
> Love Sam Elliott, which reminds me, it's almost time to watch Prancer again.
> 
> One of my "strange" crushes is Stellan Skarsgård.


*Monique, what about Stellan's son Alexander?*










*Vianka Van Bokkem *


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> *Monique, what about Stellan's son Alexander?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh. I approve this message.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm thinking the gals out number the guys in this thread, lol.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Monique said:


> Ohhhhh. I approve this message.


Good taste. 

I think he's the main reason I watch True Blood.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

My crush is a couple, Khloe and Lamar.  I think they are so adorable together.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Tim McGraw
Keanu Reaves
Hugh Jackman

I love the horse in the Secretariat movie- since we've spoken about horses.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Forster said:


> I'm thinking the gals out number the guys in this thread, lol.


       Do you have a celebrity crush?

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Allison Sweeney.  My wife is okay with it


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

mine is Daniel RedCliffe...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Current: Hayden Panetierre.

Former: Debbie Gibson.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

caracara said:


> Having just watched Lord of the Rings, Orlando Bloom. He makes such an awesome elf! Not a bad Pirate either.
> And I almost hate to say it but Taylor Lautner (Jacob Black in the _Twilight Saga_).


My LOTR crush is Miranda Otto (Eowyn). But then I've had a crush on Eowyn since the first time I read the book. 
_
"You dare to stand in my way? Young fool. No living man may detain me!" said the voice from inside the cloak.

Then Merry heard of all sounds in that hour the strangest. It seemed that Dernhelm laughed, and the clear voice was like the ringing of steel against steel.

"But you are not facing a living man! You look upon a woman. Eowyn I am, Eomund's daughter. You are threatening my lord and kin. Be gone, if you be not deathless! Be you living or dark undead, I will strike you if you dare to touch him."_

Maiden of the Rohirrim, child of kings, slender as a steel-blade, fair but terrible.

Dayum.

Sorry, I went away for a minute, I'm back now.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

I have had a crush on Captain Kirk that only a time machine could resolve since I was five years old.  Put me in some century--23rd, 20th, 21st, 24th, whatever--where Captain Kirk is the same age I am at that moment, and I'd be putty in his hands.  I don't even care whether it's the William Shatner or the Chris Pine version.

In keeping with the time machine theme, I think Gregory Peck was a beautiful man, all his long life.  I'd take the Roman Holiday edition of Peck in a heartbeat.

If presented with Harrison Ford at 45, I'd be dumbstruck with glee.

Considering men who are within striking distance of my age now, Hugh Jackman seems like a wonderful human being.  I think Robert Downey, Jr., would be trouble, but interesting trouble.

Okay, I've gotta quit now and try to do some work...


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*One more crush!*

*Jason Dohring* (TV series Veronica Mars & Moonlight)










-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## busy_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ OMG Colin Firth is always appropriate!!  

I have several, but let me not show my age too much.

Christopher Walken
Rupert Graves
Jimmy Page


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

of young ladies currently working:
Kate Hudson
Olivia Wilde
Hayden Panetierre
Summere Glau
Megan Fox

Just sayin.....


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, there are so, so, so many, but I'll give you my top 5...

Tied for the #1 & #2 slots are 
David Hewlett & Joe Flanigan














I know my Stargate Fangirliness is showing with these two, but they are just two incredibly talented, hilarious, decent, good-hearted men & the fact that they both really love their wives & kids adds to their sexiness!!!

#3 is the insanely beautiful & insanely hilarious, Misha Collins, who has already been mentioned by someone else, but in my opinion there can never be too many pictures of Misha, so here's another one...









#4 is the fantastically talented Michael Fassbender. Been a fan of his for YEARS and now he's finally getting some real press & buzz. He's fantastic ( and VERY easy on the eyes! And the accent...GUH!)









And at #5 is a long time crush...Callum Keith Rennie. Brilliant Canadian actor whose television credits include Due South, Battlestar Galatica, 24, Californication & many more. His film credits include Blade Tinity, Momento, Wilby Wonderful, Last Night, Hard Core Logo & too many more to mention. I love,love, love and adore him & have for the last 13 years or so. He just gets better with age!!!










**I'll also give a permanent honorable mention to Colin Firth because I have had a crush on him since I was barely finished with puberty & I feel sure I will go to my grave still crushing on him. I think for most women, having a crush on Colin Firth goes without saying. **


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Sigh over Stargate. Joe Flanigan! Michael Shanks! Richard Dean Anderson! sigh. oooh, and what was the guy's name who played Ronin in Atlantis? And we can't forget Ben Browder. Okay, I'd better ignore this thread from now on.


Ronan was played by Jason Momoa and he'll soon be starring in the Conan remake & has a part in the upcoming HBO miniseries, Game of Thrones...with love scenes.  Goooood times! Stargate SG-1 & Atlantis really were a conucopia of hot manliness.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Sigh over Stargate. Joe Flanigan! Michael Shanks! Richard Dean Anderson! sigh. oooh, and what was the guy's name who played Ronin in Atlantis? And we can't forget Ben Browder. Okay, I'd better ignore this thread from now on.


       Excellent taste T.L.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

originalgrissel said:


> Oh, there are so, so, so many, but I'll give you my top 5...
> 
> Tied for the #1 & #2 slots are
> David Hewlett & Joe Flanigan
> ...


Wow, wow, wow! 

-Vianka


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Hugh Jackman, but not from seeing him in a movie.  I've never seen any of his movies.  I've just seen photographs of him with his kids and it always warms my heart seeing how happy they are together.  I love to see him with little Ava who always seems to be having so much fun with her dad.l


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

originalgrissel said:


> Ronan was played by Jason Momoa and he'll soon be starring in the Conan remake & has a part in the upcoming HBO miniseries, Game of Thrones...with love scenes.  Goooood times! Stargate SG-1 & Atlantis really were a conucopia of hot manliness.


A friend/former co-worker went to high school with Jason Momoa. She said he was quite the flirt, and I believe he asked her out a few times. When she was talking about him, she said, "I don't know if you know him, but he's pretty good looking."


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Alex O'Loughlin. sigh. Just ignore the lady he's with.


Alex is my cousin's son, which makes him also a cousin. Alex is every bit as nice looking as his photo shoots, and has turned into a very nice kid.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Sean Bean! I've been daydreaming Game of Thrones since I heard he was going to be in it.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Kyle Chandler who plays Coach Taylor on Friday Night Lights. Such a sweetie....my hubbie has a crush on Tammie Taylor, Coaches wife. We are both smitten.









Tammie is played by Connie Britton


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Currently, Chris O'Donnell from NCIS:LA . . .


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> of young ladies currently working:
> Kate Hudson
> Olivia Wilde
> Hayden Panetierre
> ...


Can't disagree with any of those, though you didn't include my top crush -- Stacy Keibler. DAMN she is hot!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

James Spader (as Alan Shore)
Patrick Stewart (as Jean Luc Picard)
Harrison Ford (at least 15 years ago)
but always and forever, PAUL MCCARTNEY!!!


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the biggest crush on the adorably gorgeous Zooey Deschanel, have done ever since Almost Famous. Also Jennifer Hale, more of a 'voice crush' there, especially when she's doing characters of dubious moral fibre or Commander Sheperd. Ellen Muth is cute; Jack Black is sex on toast. Idina Menzel, _goodness_. Sophia Loren, especially in The Millionairess, and Audrey Tautou, especially in Amelie. I will also admit to finding Matt Berry almost disturbingly sensual in both voice and visage.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## Kindy Lu (Apr 23, 2010)

Jon Bon Jovi
Alex O'Loughlin


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine used to be Mary Steenburgen, but when she married Ted Danson, I gave up on her in disgust.  

Now it's Frances McDormand.

My wife's crush is Harrison Ford.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

gajitldy said:


> Well I guess I am going to show my age again....
> 
> Ed Harris
> Sam Elliot
> ...


Boy we have similar tastes. I would add Viggo Mortenson to that list


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Philip, if you like Catherine Deneuve, you'll probably like Diane Krueger. Similar looks, and she can act too!

As for me, I used to like Al Pacino. Then he got old. Currently, I'm dividing my time between George Clooney and Daniel Craig. But there are a lot of younger celebs who are looking  good...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

libbyfh said:


> Philip, if you like Catherine Deneuve, you'll probably like Diane Krueger. Similar looks, and she can act too!
> 
> As for me, I used to like Al Pacino. Then he got old. Currently, I'm dividing my time between George Clooney and Daniel Craig. But there are a lot of younger celebs who are looking good...


I'll stick with Catherine. Have you ever seen Umbrellas of Cherbourg?

Final scene, one of the most poignant scenes ever.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Sam Elliott.  Hands down.  

One of my friend's used to live next to Sam Elliott's mother.  During a night of drunken revelry with my girlfriends, we decided it would be an excellent idea to stake out his Mother's house on Mother's Day and wait in hopes that he would come by.  Alas, by the next morning the margaritas had worn off and common sense was restored.  Sam got lucky on that one.


----------



## DaveW (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmm, we do need more guys on here.

For me:
Movies - Amy Adams 
Television - Elizabeth Mitchell
Music - Martina McBride 

And I used to have it bad for Khrystyne Haje in my younger days (I'd still like to meet her, lol).


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

(giggles evilly) Okay, I'm going for a menage a trois. Jensen Ackles and Jared Padelecki from Supernatural. I've never been able to choose between the Winchester boys, so I'll take them both! (slurp)

ETA cuz I didn't se that somebody else had already brought Misha Collins into the conversation...so throw him into my harem as well. (harem, no, should be HErum.  )


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

my wife would not allow me to have a crush.....but if I did....





<-------


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nathan Filion from Castle, and the gent who plays Peter on Fringe.  Especially Peter.

But the eye candy today at work was sure nice.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> Nathan Filion from Castle, and the gent who plays Peter on Fringe. Especially Peter.
> 
> But the eye candy today at work was sure nice.


Yeah Peter being Joshua Jackson who had been Katy Holmes' "buddy" on/off Dawson's Creek.
Become quite a good actor.

Just sayin.....


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Tina Fey!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Geoff, I always forget his name.


----------

